# bottom cleaning



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for soemeone to clean the bottom of my sailboat any recommendations/takers ?? 30 foot boat on the base.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## rgtopda (Aug 12, 2008)

Contact Dan Hand. you can get him at Accu=Prop. He has done at least three of my friends boats and did a great job!! his #384-9742


----------

